# [Test] RAVPower 26800mAh Powerbank (USB Typ-C)



## Aeton (6. Oktober 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Powerbanks gibt es mittlerweile wie Sand am Meer. Viele Hersteller bieten ihre Geräte an, der Markt ist maßlos überschwemmt. 
Wie ist es hier möglich aus der Masse herauszustechen?
Genau dies probiert die Firma RAVPower mit ihrer Flaggschiff-Powerbank mit sage und schreibe 26.800 mAh und USB-Typ-C Anschluss.
Somit sind gleich zwei seltene Merkmale an dieser Powerbank vertreten.
Doch kann die Powerbank überzeugen, ihr Kapazitätsversprechen halten und mit besonderen Features aus der Masse herausstechen?
Das will ich in diesem Test klären.


*Danksagung*

Zunächst möchte ich mich bei RAVPower für die Bereitstellung des Produkts bedanken.


*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*

Die Powerbank kommt in einer weiß-grauen Box, in die sich zwei elegant designte grüne Kartonboxen legen. 
In einer findet man die Powerbank selbst und in der Zweiten Accessoires wie eine Reisehülle aus Netzstoff, zwei unterschiedlich lange Micro-USB Flachbandkabel und ein 1,1 Meter langes USB-Typ-C auf Typ-C Kabel.
Neben einer Garantiekarte findet man auch noch eine kleine Anleitung im Lieferumfang.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Erster Eindruck und Design*

Nimmt man die Powerbank zum ersten Mal in die Hand, fällt gleich auf: die ist schwer; genauer gesagt bringt der Akku ein halbes Kilo auf die Waage. 
Mit ihrer matten Oberfläche und dem schlichten Design hinterlässt sie auch direkt einen guten Eindruck, der jedoch von der Verarbeitungsqualität getrübt wird.

Besonders die Spalte zwischen den einzelnen Plastikelementen weist leichte Macken und eine unsaubere Verarbeitung auf, die Beschriftungen sitzen nicht 
mittig und auf meinem Modell waren bei genauerer Betrachtung zwei Kratzer zu erkennen.
Dies schränkt die Funktion der Powerbank zwar nicht ein, jedoch lässt das nicht von einer so guten Resistenz gegen Kratzer zeugen. 

Ansonsten ist die Powerbank schön schlicht designt und hat an der Seite ihre vier Anschlüsse, untergliedert in zwei USB 2.0 Ausgänge, einen Micro-USB Eingang zum Laden und einen USB-Typ-C Ein- und Ausgang.

Auf der Oberseite ist der mit einem guten Druckpunkt versehene Stromknopf und vier LEDs, die den Ladestand in 25%-Schritten anzeigen können.
Zuletzt legt sich noch ein Firmenbranding über die Oberseite.

Der sonstige Lieferumfang macht hingegen einen sehr guten Eindruck.
Neben der praktischen Stofftasche zum Schutz des Geräts werden auch noch zwei Micro-USB Kabel in unterschiedlichen Längen mitgeliefert, besonders die kurze Version eignet sich perfekt für die Benutzung an einer Powerbank.
Darüber hinaus wird auch noch ein USB-Typ-C Kabel in die Box gepackt, sodass man eigentlich keine weiteren Zubehörteile braucht, außer ein Netzteil, das die Powerbank in höchster Geschwindigkeit laden kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Features und technische Details*

Die RAVPower 26.800mAh Powerbank verfügt über einen USB-Typ-C Anschluss und kommt zudem mit einem mitgelieferten USB-Typ-C Kabel. 
Die insgesamt vier Anschlüsse unterteilen sich in einen Micro-USB Eingang, einen USB-Typ-C Ein- und Ausgang und zwei 2.4 Ampere iSmart USB 2.0 Anschlüsse. 
Vier per Knopfdruck aktivierbare LEDs zeigen den Batteriestand in 25%-Schritten an und das kratzfeste und matte Gehäuse sorgt dafür, dass die Oberfläche nicht so schnell verkratzt wird.
Die iSmart Technologie erkennt die Stromstärke für das Laden und passt diese dem zu ladenden Gerät an, um dieses schneller laden zu können. 
So können zwei Geräte gleichzeitig mit einer Gesamtleistung von 3.4 Ampere geladen werden.

Der Typ-C Ausgang erreicht dabei bis zu 30 Watt und ist damit mit einem MacBook Ladegerät zu vergleichen, mit dem man letzteres auch schnell laden kann.
Die maximale Ladegeschwindigkeit beträgt über normales USB insgesamt 3.4 Ampere und über Typ-C 5V/3A, 9V/2A, 15V/2A oder 20V/1.5A.
Der maximale Input beträgt bei Micro-USB 2 Ampere bei 5 Volt und bei Typ-C die gleichen Werte wie beim Laden.

Die Ladezeit beträgt über den PD USB-Typ-C Anschluss nur 4-5 Stunden und ist damit mehr als sechsmal schneller als konventionelles Laden. 
Bei einem 2 Ampere Ladegerät beträgt die Ladezeit 13-14 Stunden, mit nur 1 Ampere doppelt so lange. Der USB-Typ-C Adapter wird jedoch nicht mitgeliefert.

Die Powerbank von RAVPower ist die einzige, die das sogenannte “PD”, ausgeschrieben “USB Power Delivery”, unterstützt. 
Diese Spezifikation eines USB-Typ-C Ports erhöht die mögliche Energiemenge von 7,5 auf bis zu 100 Watt.
Bei Notebooks oder ähnlichen “Großgeräten”, wie auch dieser Powerbank, darf eine Spannung von bis zu 20 Volt bei 5 Ampere anliegen, um das Gerät - wie in diesem Fall - schneller laden zu können.

Der Stromspender ist unter anderem mit diversen Smartphones kompatibel und kann auch Tablets, MacBooks oder auch eine Nintendo Switch aufladen.
 Laut Herstellerangabe kann die Powerbank ein iPhone 6s 10x, ein Samsung S6 6x, ein iPhone X oder Galaxy S8 5x, oder auch ein iPad Air 2x aufladen.
Jedoch ist die Powerbank nicht mit dem Typ-C-Kabel des Huawei P10, Huawei Mate 9, sowie alle OPPO und OnePlus Smartphones kompatibel und kann auch kein MacBook Pro 2017 bzw. Mac Pro 2017 laden. 

Die Powerbank kommt außerdem mit einem Schutz für Überladung, Kurzschluss und Überspannung und mit einem Maß von 17,2 x 8,1 x 2,2 cm auf ein Gewicht von ca. einem halben Kilogramm.
Bei der Batterie selbst handelt es sich um eine sogenannte A+ Batterie, die mit über 500 Auflade- und Wiederaufladevorgängen über einen langen Zeitraum verwendet werden kann.


*Praxistest*

Was gleich positiv auffällt: die Powerbank ist komplett geladen, wenn man sie aus der Verpackung nimmt, man kann sie also gleich benutzen.
Ebenfalls angenehm sind die vielen Anschlüsse, mit denen man synchron bis zu drei Geräte laden kann, was bei der Kapazität auch nicht selten der Fall sein sollte. 
Auch die drei mitgelieferten Kabel fallen dabei positiv ins Gewicht, man wird also von vorn*he*r*ein mit allem ausgestattet, was man braucht.

Die Anschlüsse des Kraftpakets sind zwar alle ein bisschen schwergängig, dafür rutschen die Kabel aber auch nicht so leicht heraus.

Besonders praktisch ist natürlich auch der USB-Typ-C Anschluss. Denn auch wenn man kein Typ-C Gerät besitzt, kann man die Powerbank über den 
Anschluss extrem schnell laden - vorausgesetzt man besitzt ein 20 Volt Netzteil. Vielleicht hätte man für ein paar Euro mehr ein solches dem Lieferumfang noch beilegen können.

Aber wo 20 Volt reingehen können, können in diesem Fall auch 20 Volt wieder herauskommen, mit welchen man sogar ein MacBook aufladen kann. 
Abzüglich der Ausgabeeffizienz sollte man mit den ungefähr verbliebenen 20.000 mAh der RAVPower ein MacBook Pro 2017 1-1,5x laden können.

Ich selbst konnte mit der Powerbank mein Handy 5x voll aufladen, was umgerechnet einen Ertrag von 17.335 mAh ergibt. 
Mit effektiv nur 65% der Gesamtkapazität ist das allgemein betrachtet zwar relativ wenig, jedoch sind knapp 18.000 mAh natürlich auch nicht gerade wenig.

Auch die iSmart-Technologie ist mindestens kein leeres Versprechen, meine Geräte luden mit der Powerbank in der gleichen Zeit wie am Stromnetz auf, wobei die RAVPower aber auch keine Wärmeentwicklung aufwies.
Ebenfalls angenehm ist es, dass die Geräte sofort beginnen zu laden, wenn man das Kabel einsteckt. Das 20cm-Kabel sorgt dabei auch für wenig Kabelsalat im Rucksack, braucht man doch mal mehr Länge, kann man zum 70cm langen Kabel greifen.

Die Anzeige zum Ladestatus ist auch sehr praktisch, gerade weil es vier LEDs sind und nicht weniger, die ungenauer wären. Eine LED mehr hätte bei dieser großen Kapazität aber sicherlich auch nicht geschadet.

Die Ladezeit der Powerbank liegt mit knapp 20h bei einem 1 Ampere Netzteil in der angegebenen Zeit, dauert aber praktisch viel zu lange.
Bei 2 Ampere halbiert sich die Ladezeit auf unter 10 h, was erstaunlicherweise sogar unter der angegebenen Ladezeit von 13 bis 14 Stunden liegt. 
Es empfiehlt sich also die Powerbank einfach über Nacht aufzuladen, sodass man am nächsten Morgen wieder genügend Power hat - auch wenn man kein Netzteil zum Laden über USB-Typ-C hat. 
Die Ladegeschwindigkeit mit dem 30W Type-C Ladegerät von RAVPower für knapp 16 Euro konnte ich leider nicht testen, wird jedoch für ein Ladevorgang über den 
Tag unverzichtbar sein, sofern die Powerbank wirklich in den angegebenen 5 Stunden auflädt.

Außerdem konnte ich nach meinem Test keine weiteren Kratzer feststellen; das Material scheint also doch relativ kratzresistent zu sein.

Ein weiterer, zunächst unscheinbarer Punkt der Powerbank ist ihre Wattstundenzahl.
Diese beläuft sich auf 99,16 Wh. Diese Zahl ist so wichtig, da bei 90% der Fluggesellschaften nur Akkus erlaubt sind, die eine 
Gesamtkapazität von bis zu 100 Wh besitzen - unter welcher die RAVPower gerade so liegt. 
Somit sollte es also im Flugzeug keinerlei Probleme mit dieser Powerbank geben.

Bei solchen größeren Reisen würde ich auch den hauptsächlichen Anwendungszweck der RAVPower 26.800 sehen. 
So viel Kapazität braucht man selten für den Alltag oder einen kleinen Ausflug, doch ist man ein paar Tage vom 
Stromnetz abgeschlossen, hat Unterwegs einen hohen Strombedarf - beispielsweise für den Laptop - sollte die Powerbank im Rucksack nicht fehlen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Versionen*

RAVPower bietet in ihrem Sortiment noch weitere Powerbanks im Spektrum von 6.700 bis 26.800 mAh an, die sich im Preis von 15 bis 70 Euro bewegen.
Die 26.800 mAh Powerbank gibt es mit USB-Typ-C und 5,4A Ausgang, ohne USB-Typ-C und als dritte Version noch mit extra mitgeliefertem USB-Typ-C Kabel, wie ich sie testen konnte.


*Fazit*

Mit einem Preis von derzeit knapp 66 Euro ist die Powerbank sicherlich kein Schnäppchen. 
Dafür bekommt man neben einer riesigen Kapazität von 26.800 mAh aber auch einen USB-Typ-C Ein- und Ausgang, das intelligente 
“USB Power Delivery”, eine 20 Volt Ausgabe für beispielsweise MacBooks, eine Flugzeugtauglichkeit und die Möglichkeit geboten, bis zu drei Geräte gleichzeitig zu laden. 
Daneben kommt die RAVPower mit einem üppigen Lieferumfang mit allen benötigten Kabeln und einer Tasche.

Negativ ins Gewicht fällt leider die leicht schlechte Verarbeitungsqualität, die jedoch die Nutzung nicht weiter einschränkt, ganz im Gegensatz zu dem 
nicht vorhandenen Ladegerät, mit dem man die Powerbank schnell aufladen könnte.
Jeder, der sich diese Powerbank zulegt, will sie auch schnell aufladen können und wenn man dieses Ladegerät nicht hat, ist man natürlich leicht enttäuscht.

Die relativ geringe Ladezeit von unter 10h bei 2 Ampere kann man in Anbetracht der großen Kapazität neutral sehen, über Nacht sollte man das Gerät aber voll bekommen. 
Die “lange” Ladezeit kann bei Bedarf aber durch das 30 Watt Ladegerät auf knapp 5h verschnellert und dann als durchaus positiven Punkt angesehen werden.

Letzten Endes lohnt sich die Powerbank aber nur, wenn man ein USB-Typ C Gerät besitzt oder über ein Leistungsstarkes Netzteil 
verfügt, da man sonst - wie ich - die Möglichkeiten der Powerbank nicht ausnutzen kann. Das 30 Watt Netzteil ist somit beim Kauf der Powerbank eigentlich Pflicht.
Wer darüber hinaus beispielsweise noch ein neueres MacBook besitzt oder oft per Flugzeug reist, für den ist die RAVPower der optimale leistungsstarke Begleiter.


*Links*

Hier kommt ihr zur Website von RAVPower
RAVPower

Und hier zu der RAVPower 26800mAh Powerbank mit USB Type-C
RAVPower 26800mAh Powerbank Type-C Anschluss

Quellen
Kurz erklärt: USB 3.1, Typ C und PD 
Powerbank im Flugzeug: Was ist erlaubt? Mitnehmen oder nicht?


----------

